

Letter to Time Warner Cable - thomas
http://scottish.tumblr.com/post/94916644/letter-to-time-warner-cable-regarding-conflicting

======
quoderat
A large corporation lying?

No, not possible!

Of course, this is just to maximize profit at all costs.

It may be anathema here, but I believe corporations -- especially those
granted a government monopoly -- should have more than a duty to increase
shareholder value, because in the process of increasing shareholder value they
may make the entire world vastly worse for everyone else.

No, I don't have any good answers on how to square that circle, but it seems a
pretty obvious point if you ignore the knee-jerkers.

------
tdavis
I was just talking with a buddy of mine about this last night. He lives in
Rochester, NY where TWC has some sort of exclusive agreement. Apparently,
they've capped bandwidth at something ridiculously low a month, but you can
pay another $30/mo to blast that cap up to... 40GB/mo!

Oh, and as a show of charity, they capped the max overage charges you can be
billed at $75/mo for this special plan which already costs $75/mo. So,
basically, you can get unlimited bandwidth for $150/mo. What a steal!

------
banned_man
I live in New York, so I'm quite familiar with TWC. The executives at Time
Warner seem to think they're running a vacuum company and that, therefore,
their objective is to suck as much as possible. Someone needs to be a good
citizen and send them a memo reminding them of the contrary.

